# Need wireless router with LONG range!!



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

At first I had a Belkin wireless G router, the area that needed to be covered was 4000-4500 sqft, the belkin did good on the ground floor but in a room on the second floor (my room) the signal quality goes down drastically, the connection gets dropped often and I have to angle my laptop in certain directions to reconnect. 
So, I search online for a new wireless router and I bought the D-link 2750 U, which I thought would be sufficient, but I was wrong, it gave me the same signal quality, if not worse, in the second floor like the belkin. 

So, now I'm at loss, I need a router that has a long range, budget is upto 3.5k. 
also, can range extenders help?


----------



## rider (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]598Oz98W47U[/YOUTUBE]

Buy it from: *www.ebay.in/itm/TP-Link-TL-WR1043N...8201943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item2ec1


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 9, 2012)

Suggest me a router which can gimme a good range b/w 2 apartments.. My router will be on 3rd floor and i want to use it on my 2nd floor's apartment..the apartments are not joined.. both are in different directions..My max budget is 2k.. I dont care about brand i jst want d quality..


----------



## dan4u (Oct 9, 2012)

rider said:


> Buy it from: TP-Link TL-WR1043ND Wireless N Gigabit Router 300MBPS 3 years warranty | eBay


thanks man, will probably go for this one.
also, I checked tp-link's site there are two models that look similar

TL-WR1043ND (the one you suggested)
TL-WR941ND( similar to above but doesn't have USB)
TL-WR940N (doesn't have USB, looks like the above two, and is the costliest among the three )

the TL-WR941ND looks similar to TL-WR1043ND (except for usb), also its 1k cheaper. or is there something better in the TL-WR1043ND, other than the usb?

btw which router are you using?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 16, 2012)

Got the TL-WR1043ND from ebay.


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

dan4u said:


> Got the TL-WR1043ND from ebay.



Congrats! How is it dude? Tell me the performance and your satisfaction?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 21, 2012)

rider said:


> Congrats! How is it dude? Tell me the performance and your satisfaction?



hey man thanks for the link  . and its really awesome. USB streaming is really good, range is much better than the dlink 2750u, but I might get a high gain antenna to cover a little more area (good thing this has detachable antennas), and the best part is that there have been NO connection drops, the up time is 5 days now


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

Your welcome bro! what do you mean by USB streaming? you mean USB modem dongle internet? Are you able to download torrents with USB?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 21, 2012)

no dude I meant sharing content from an external hardisk (movies,songs etc) to different laptops in the house.....like a mini-NAS, I don't know if 3g dongles will work. and there's no inbuilt torrent software, I never understood why anyone needed that


----------



## rider (Oct 21, 2012)

Alright! I got it. You made a mini network of your own. Cool! man.


----------

